# Geib Scissors



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I agree completely! My mom and I had been using a cheap pair of straight shears since we brought home our tpoo 10 yeas ago. After getting a cream standard wih really thick body coat, I needed a curved pair badly. My mom bought me a pair of curved shears for my birthdayand they have been the best investment for Dreamer since bringing her home. We bought them for 65$ on amazon, and they came from the company that made them. I feel as if I don't even need a straight pair anymore, but I think I should get a pair just in case. But before I do that I need a dryer for her coat.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I always look longingly at those big professional dryers in PetEdge. Even with the good middle of the line dryer I have it takes so long to dry Callie. I can't justify several hundred dollars for one! (Maybe I need to get two more poos and then I would need one absolutely, right?) Its difficult to comb out the wet hair and fluff while holding the dryer in the right position, especially since she HATES me to comb out her legs. I need three hands sometimes!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Geib has several "levels" of shears. I've been quite happy with my Entree, they're 9in curves, and I think I paid like $75 off amazon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes, it can be confusing. Without a serial # it will be hard to figure out. For affordable shears you might like Aussie Dog, Kenchii Scorpions, Heritage, Ryan's "Comfort " . You might want yo look on a Facebook groomers barter page. Lots of shears, dryers etc.... at good prices. Some used some not.


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

As a pro groomer I use 8 1/2 Gators for M/T poos and Bichons. Don't buy the 9 in. gators they just fold the hair and won't hold an edge IMO. I use the 9 in *Super* Gators with the *blue dial* for Spoos. They're a huge step up in quality and they hold an edge for a long time. Good Luck!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I just ordered the 8 1/2 Gators. Thanks for the advice. I love the curved Gators so I'm sure I will love these. Callie's coat is so thick and soft I can barely get clippers through it. I seem to be using the scissors more often as they give me more control.
Before I started to do her myself, my groomer told me reds and apricots have softer thicker hair, more difficult to groom. Have you found that to be so?


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

I've only done one deep red mini and he had a great harsh coat. I believe he was 7 yrs. old when I left that job. I use Nature's Specialties Almond Crisp Shampoo on soft coats. It helps quite a bit.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

All of the reds and apricots I've groomed have had very soft coats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks kcp1227, I had heard that was true about the soft coats. Callie is so soft and velvety she feels like a cotton ball, especially after being bathed. So cuddly!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I have yet to groom an Apricot, Red that had a good coat. The ones I have groomed all have thin, fairly straight coats.


----------



## Luna3698 (Dec 19, 2013)

I have only groomed one red (and the dog was actually RED) with a decent coat. All the reds and apricots I've seen have lousy coats...and that for the most part includes show dogs.

Dubl Duck makes a nice, affordable line called Mercedes. I am not a fan of Geib shears, but I do have a pair of 8" Starlite Cheetas I'm fond of. I also like my Roselines, both straight and curved.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

SusanG said:


> I always look longingly at those big professional dryers in PetEdge. Even with the good middle of the line dryer I have it takes so long to dry Callie. I can't justify several hundred dollars for one! (Maybe I need to get two more poos and then I would need one absolutely, right?) Its difficult to comb out the wet hair and fluff while holding the dryer in the right position, especially since she HATES me to comb out her legs. I need three hands sometimes!



I hear your pain. My dog has a very thick coat and I wanted a high velocity dryer for Christmas. Hubby was going to get me one until a groomer here recommended I try this first. Its what she uses all the time. Now please all, don't scoff at my cheapness until you try it. Its actually an auto vac so for the super sale price of $59.99 I had nothing to lose. All I can say is WOW! It has 3 hp (more than most of the high priced ones) and VERY strong. I can actually see the water blowing off the hair into the air! It is a warm air and dried him in about 20-25 min. It is loud but I understand they all are. I put plugs in his ears anyway.

This local groomer said her salon looks like a snowstorm when grooming some dogs. 

Worth a try. It comes with a carry bag and attachments. I actually love it and it makes his hair very straight too.

Simoniz Auto Vacuum | Canadian Tire

Hope this helps!


----------

